# Two videos you gotta see



## helixer (Jan 18, 2010)

caution around the kids, some strong language. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6yRpnkPlzg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=biYkGejFJJk


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 18, 2010)

The best part of the video is the "fire medic" down in the comments making a fool of himself.


----------



## NC_EMT (Jan 18, 2010)

I couldn't stop laughing at the one with the cop.  "Take him to the hospital I guess."  "you guess? F*** no we are not taking this man to the hospital for a hurt toe"


----------



## Danson (Jan 19, 2010)

Hilarious!  On second thought...scary!  I'm about to start with an IFT company and I'm SURE I'll have to deal with nurses like that.  Oh boy.


----------

